# WeihnachtsBestechungsGeschenke



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 November 2010)

Hallo

Jetzt kommen wieder die Bestechungsgeschenke  zu Weihnachten.

Was macht ihr denn damit?

Alles selber einsacken?

Mit den Kollegen teilen?

Verlosen?


----------



## Homer79 (29 November 2010)

...alles meins ...


nee nee...wir sammeln das und zum schluss darf sich jeder was aussuchen...
man staunt wie gierig da manche so werden....


----------



## Manfred Stangl (29 November 2010)

Servus SU!

Wir bilden einen Pot. In einer grossen Verleihung wird dann jeweils ein "Geschenk" gezogen. Dann wird jeweils der Name eines MA aus einem Hut gezogen, der dann vorgenanntes Ding bekommt.
Sollten es einmal mehr Geschenke sein als MA, kommt halt jeder Name 2x rein.


----------



## Bender25 (29 November 2010)

hmm also wir teilen immer die Kalender, Kugelschreiber usw. *ROFL*bekommen immer nur n Scheiß. 

-was ist denn bei euch immer alles so dabei?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2010)

bei uns kommen die in der Verlosung, so das alle was davon haben.
....ähm ich meine die nichts taugen...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bei uns kommen die in der Verlosung, so das alle was davon haben.
> ....ähm ich meine die nichts taugen...



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht
Wer taugt nichts? Die eingegangenen Geschenke oder Deine Kollegen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht
> Wer taugt nichts? Die eingegangenen Geschenke oder Deine Kollegen?


 
ich würde doch nie einen Kollegen reinreißen....niemals 

Ich gebe dir mal ein Beispiel:
Wenn es Kugelschreiber sind und es steht Siemens drauf, werden Sie
verlost. Steht allerdings Lami drauf, verwende ich Sie im Büro.

noch ein Beispiel:
ich habe letzte woche eine Tasche von Rittal bekommen da waren zwei
Kalender drin und eine Thermoskanne, tolles Ding.
Die Kalender kommen in die Verlosung, die Thermoskanne nutze ich im 
Büro in der Frühstückspause.

verstanden?


----------



## Waelder (29 November 2010)

Ähh ihr bekommt Bestechungsgeschenke ? Wenn wir im Betrieb mal ein Satz Kalender bekommen ist das schon viel. Ich nehme mal an die etwas grösseren Sachen werden eh von den GLs eingetütet. In meiner ganzen Zeit hier bei den Eidgenossen habe ich mal maximal einen Blumentopf (ehrlich) bekommen. Den hatte ich dann meiner besseren Hälfte vermacht. 
Entweder verlieren sich die Teile im Wareneingang oder die GLs nehmen das Zeug mit für die Lieben zuhause oder so.....
 ... gibt halt doch einen Unterschied zwischen "Ich sprech mit den Lieferanten, geh an Messen, entscheide, suche die Ware aus, plane Sie ein,...." und die GLs zahlen... bekommen dann die Chrömli.....


----------



## erzteufele (29 November 2010)

ja dann musste halt auf messe denen auch sagen, ganz einfach 
wenn weihnachtsgeschenke dann zu händen zu mir sonnst ich nix bestelle bei euch ... dann klappt´s 

bei uns versinken weihnachtsgeschenke auch im einkauf ... obwohl ich mein zeug selbst bestelle ... muss jetzt nochmal bei den großen kunden ne eMail schreiben mit geschenke zu mir xD


----------



## Verpolt (29 November 2010)

Unser Lieferanten bescheren uns mit tollen bunten "Locherresten und ein paar sehr nützliche "Luftpolster-Säckchen". (Die knallen immer so lustig unterm Weihnachtsbaum   )

Das sind dann immer die Tage, an denen sich alle freuen! 

Außer der Wareneingang: Die müßen immer die unnötigen, unnützen Flaschen, Kugelschreiber, Outdoor-Survival-Sets  und Sonstiges Elektronikgerümpel von den eigentlichen Geschenken trennen.

Tja, die haben´s nicht einfach.


----------



## M-Ott (29 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> ... ein paar sehr nützliche "Luftpolster-Säckchen". (Die knallen immer so lustig unterm Weihnachtsbaum  )


 
Unterm Weihnachtsbaum? Ich nehm die immer für Silvester, als Böllerersatz.


----------



## Verpolt (29 November 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Unterm Weihnachtsbaum? Ich nehm die immer für Silvester, als Böllerersatz.



Nee, da klatschen wir uns gegenseitig auf den 12-er und schreien "Aua"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 November 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Unterm Weihnachtsbaum? Ich nehm die immer für Silvester, als Böllerersatz.



Dann musst du aber schauen ob das BAM Prüfzeichen drauf ist.
Nur solche sind in Deutschland zugelassen


----------



## M-Ott (29 November 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber schauen ob das BAM Prüfzeichen drauf ist.
> Nur solche sind in Deutschland zugelassen


 
Wenn wir die kaputt hauen, macht's ganz laut *BAM*, zählt das auch?


----------



## plc_tippser (29 November 2010)

Ich bin gegenüber meinen Kollegen immer sehr fürsorglich, also ich passe auf dass die nicht dem Alkohol verfallen und nehme sicherheitshalber den Wein/Sekt an mich.

Ansonsten kann ich nur feststellen, dass die Geschenke mal vor 10 Jahren wesentlich interessanter waren als so ein paar dumme Kalender.

Auch da kann man mal ganz Ehrlich DANKE SIEMENS sagen.

pt


----------



## winnman (29 November 2010)

Die Kalender, Kugelschreiber, Radiergummis, Kaffeetassen,. . . werden bei uns auf einen Haufen gelegt, jeder der was braucht kann sich da einfach nehmen.

Sollte mal besonderer Schrott (Radiowecker, . . .) dabeisein, dann wird rumgefragt wer das haben will, falls ausnahmsweise mal ne ordentliche Flasche Wein kommt (sehr, sehr, sehr, selten) dann halt ich´s so wie plc tippser und pass auf dass keiner zum Alkoholiker wird.

fg Winnman


----------



## maxi (30 November 2010)

naja
Früher haben Großhändler etc. zu Weihnachten Bonuspunkte angeboten, mit diesen man sich ein Geschenk aussuchen konnte (Plasma TV; Fahrrad, Welnesswochenende). 
Habe da als Angestellter nie etwas angenommen, wegen solchen Sachen möchte ich nicht meinen Job riskieren. 

Jedoch einmal, nach einer erfolgreichen Prüfung, hat mir ein Elektrogroßhändler zuhause vor die Türe (Keien Ahnung woher der meine Adresse hatte und der wusste das ich die Prüfung geschafft hatte) eine mehr als voll ausgestatte Benning Werkzeugkiste und eine Hilti vor die Haustüre gestellt.
Kahm abends heim, da stand Das da


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2010)

sag mal Helmut....


was bekomme ich eigendlich von Euch dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten ? Ich hab doch nen ordendlichen Umsatz gemacht UND immer pünktlich bezahlt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 November 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> sag mal Helmut....
> 
> 
> was bekomme ich eigendlich von Euch dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten ? Ich hab doch nen ordendlichen Umsatz gemacht UND immer pünktlich bezahlt




Ganz einfach: Das was Helmut selber nicht brauchen kann

Siehe Beitrag: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=296511&postcount=7


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> sag mal Helmut....
> 
> 
> was bekomme ich eigendlich von Euch dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten ? Ich hab doch nen ordendlichen Umsatz gemacht UND immer pünktlich bezahlt


 

Axel, deine Geschenke liegen bereit. Wenn du mal wieder in der 
Gegend bist schau einfach mal rein.




Da es dieses Jahr, trotz Krise wirklich gut war, gibt es im diesen Jahr 
auch zwei Geschenke.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Axel, deine Geschenke liegen bereit. Wenn du mal wieder in der
> Gegend bist schau einfach mal rein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 12328
> ...



Ich dachte, die guten Kugelschreiber behälst Du und verschenkst nur den von Siemens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die guten Kugelschreiber behälst Du und verschenkst nur den von Siemens


 
habe ich doch geschrieben, bei meinen steht Lami drauf


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2010)

Danke Helmut... Ich wusste das ich mich auf dich verlassen kann........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

heute war wieder ein Lieferant da


----------



## M-Ott (2 Dezember 2010)

Welche Firma bringt denn so schöne Kugelschreiber mit?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Welche Firma bringt denn so schöne Kugelschreiber mit?


 
MTS, aber der Kugelschreiber ist mir egal. *Kuchen*....*grümmel*....


----------



## M-Ott (2 Dezember 2010)

Behalt den Kuchen! (Viel Spaß damit!)
Aber auf die Kugelschreiber bin ich echt neidisch, bei uns landen immer nur die Billigteile (der VIPA SPEED7 Kuli von der Messe ist echt zum schämen).


----------



## poppycock (2 Dezember 2010)

Wir bekommen überhaupt keine Geschenke! 
Kostenlos bekommen wir aber immer mehr Arbeit...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Dezember 2010)

poppycock schrieb:


> Wir bekommen überhaupt keine Geschenke!
> Kostenlos bekommen wir aber immer mehr Arbeit...



Wenn ihr dafür zahlen würdet, wäre es ja Bestechung


----------



## erzteufele (2 Dezember 2010)

wir haben gesten eine tüte von DFS mit 2 handtüchern, kalendern, kronkorkenöffnern, lutschpillen, kulli, ...

morgen kommt de schunk vorbei mal schauen


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Dezember 2010)

Ein ganz netter Firmenchef bringt mit immer Pralinen- die ich sicherheitshalber direkt vernichte


----------



## Paule (2 Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage die sich wohl kein Vertreter stellt:
Wie viele Kalender und Kugelschreiber braucht ein Kunde?

Ein Frage die ich mir stelle:
Warum bekommt man nie Kalender mit netten jungen hübschen Damen drauf? 
Dann wäre auch die Anzahl egal. 

Und wenn die Herstellung der Kalender zu teuer wird, könnte man bei den Damen an der Kleidung sparen.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Dezember 2010)

*Kalender*

http://www.berner-group.com/cps/rde/xchg/group-de-de/hs.xsl/1161.html
http://www.micaela-s.de/referenzen_5.html
http://www.welt.de/lifestyle/article4117917/Wenn-schoene-Maedchen-mit-Motorsaegen-hantieren.html
http://www.autoservicepraxis.de/werkstatt-wandschmuck-aus-dem-hause-wuerth-905826.html
zwei davon hängen bei uns - man muss halt die richtigen Lieferanten haben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ein Frage die ich mir stelle:
> Warum bekommt man nie Kalender mit netten jungen hübschen Damen drauf?
> Dann wäre auch die Anzahl egal.
> 
> Und wenn die Herstellung der Kalender zu teuer wird, könnte man bei den Damen an der Kleidung sparen.


 
Mensch Paule, ich habe doch extra für dich einen Kalender hochgeladen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=297161&postcount=2522 und
für deine Frau ist auch einer dabei


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wer hat denn auch den schicken Adventskalender von Vega bekommen?

Da liegen 24 Ritter-Sport-Mini übereinander, man zieht jeden Tag unten eines raus und an der Seite hat´s eine Skala von 1 - 24

Heute gab´s Knusper-Flakes, morgen gibt´s Nougat 


MfG


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Eine Frage die sich wohl kein Vertreter stellt:
> Wie viele Kalender und Kugelschreiber braucht ein Kunde?
> 
> Ein Frage die ich mir stelle:
> ...



Prinzipell gute Idee Paule, aber wo willst du den aufhängen?

In der Firma darfst du nicht, weil das sexuelle belästigung und Diskriminierung von Frauen ist,

und zu Hause darfst Du nicht, weil du sonst das Nudelholz zu spühren bekommst  

Nimm lieber Helmuts Kalender, der lässt sich auf Tastendruck schnell unsichtbar machen.


----------



## -V- (5 Dezember 2010)

Bei uns werden die Geschenke gesammelt und bei der Verlosung auf der letzten Schicht gibt es für jeden eine Überraschungstüte.


----------

